# Nigerian Dwarf owners---how much CDT?



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

I was told by a vet, and about every goat owner I ever knew that the dosage for CDT vaccinations was 2 cc per goat, no matter what the weight. Now the woman I bought the Nigie buckling from gave him a CDT before I took him, and gave me a second dose for him to give in 3 weeks. It was only 1 cc. She told me that she was told that Nigies get only 1 cc, until they are 1 yr. old, and then they get 2 ccs.

Is this true?

I don't know why you can give 2 cc to a very young full-sized dairy goat but not to, say, a 6 month old Nigie?


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Thats not true. it's 2cc no matter what size/age. You need to tell her that her goats aren't properly protected. Go buy a bottle of the cd/t for like 3.00 at the feed store. they usally come in 10 ds bottles, or you can go to your vet and ask him to draw you off another 1cc, and I doubt he'd hardly charge you, if anything.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Nope, the dose is 2 cc's, no matter the size or age of the goat. You might want to pass that info on to the breeder so she gets her goats fully covered.


----------



## lacesout (Jul 5, 2005)

We've always given our NDGs 2 cc. 

Lynn in Mesa County, CO


----------



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

Thank you. I will tell her.


----------

